# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Diskotek gjermane(Kujtime te dhimbshme)

## wittstar

Disa vite me pare ,nje mbremje morra guximin dhe hyra ne nje diskoteke gjermane.
Ishte nje veprim qe e kisha bere dhe me pare.Ne Heidelberg,qyteti ku banoj eshte nje diskoteke
qe quhet "Tek shpella " .Atje kisha hyre disa here por shpejt isha zhgenjyer nga barbarizmi dekadent i atij ambienti qe nuk lejonte asnje komunikim normal me njerrezit perreth.
Gustoja ime ishte dhe eshte ta degjoj muziken ne nje ambjent plot drite,prane njerrzve te hareshem.
Me thane se nje diskoteke e tille ku nuk ti vrisnin syte me lojra drite ishte diskoteka 1900,ne rrugen kryesore te Heidelbergut.
Naten e pare e kalova mire.Isha vetem degjoja muzike dhe pija nje fanta.
Aty perseritej nje kenge vendase me permbajtje te paligjshme,me ca thirrje kundra demokracise,por une nuk nderhyva.Melodija ishte e bukur dhe vec kesaj une nuk harroja per asnje cast se isha i huaj ne kete vend,dhe nuk me takonte mua tu thosha te tregonin me teper respekt per ligjet e tyre.Aq me teper qe shpesh kisha pershtypjen se vete kushtetuta e tyre u ish imponuar dhe se ajo nuk i pergjigjej deshirave te verteta te ketij populli.
Keshtu fillova ta frekuentoj ate diskotek.Kamarieret silleshin me mua si me gjithe te tjeret gje qe nuk ndodh kudo ne kete vend.
Pas disa ditesh me lindi deshira te sjell edhe gruan time te dashur ne ate diskoteke.
Asaj nuk i pelqejne aspak ambjentet publike por nuk me kundershtoi dhe erdhi.
Morrem qe te dy nga nje fanta.Dhe filluam te flasim ne gjuhen tone,ndersa ne diskoteke degjohesh ne mes pjeseve te bukura te muzikes amerikane edhe ajo kenga vendase antidemokratike.
Ne te dy po kembenim mesazhe dashurie me fjale dhe me gjeste.
Ndejtem atje nje cope here.Dhe ikem.
Dite me vone i kerkova gruas time te shkojme perseri ne ate lokal,por ajo me tha se nuk kishte deshire dhe se une po te doja mund te shkoja vetem.
Perfundova perseri tek diskoteka "1900".
Por per cudine time qe sa hyra ne lokalin qe me sa mbaj ment ishte fare pa njerrez
pasi porosita goten e fantes,me erdhi kamarieri dhe me tha :

 Largohu nga lokali!!!

 Une e pyeta pse .Ai tha se bosi i lokalit nuk donte qe une te rrija atje.
Une i thashe dua te flase me bosin.Por ai dhe te tjere qe erdhen atje me thane o do dalesh ose do te therrasim policine.Thirreni u thashe une.
Erdhi policia.Nje polic mua afrua dhe me tha:
Kur te thone largohu pse nuk largohesh.
Pse te largohem  -i thashe.
Mbase nuk i pelqen fytyra jote  pronarit te lokalit -tha ai dhe ngriti doren sikur do te me qellonte me shpulle.
Neqoftese se detyra juaj zoteri eshte te me qelloni -i thashe -qellomeni por une dua te di pse
po perzihem nga ky lokal.
Aty nderhyre kolegu i tij i cili me mirsjellje me shprehu keqardhjen e tij per situaten e krijuar si dhe per faktin qe ai nuk mund te ndryshonte asgje.
Nga lokali "1900" me larguan vetem sepse nate me pare me kishin degjuar te flase shqip me gruan time.Kjo me bindi edhe me teper se gjermanet nuk kane ligje qe do te donin te kishin.


Ate nate u ktheva ne shtepi teper i indinjuar

----------


## mary-anne

Ach Scheisse !!!!
m-a

----------

